# Care Taker, Scary Old Lady or Demented Killer???



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok I'm working on another prop and just got the frame almost completed. I still have to put arms on, but first I wanted to know what I should use this prop for? Should I have her/him holding a shovel to be the care taker in the graveyard? Should I have her/him lurking behind a bush holding a lantern or something in its hands? I need ideas so that this prop finds the proper place in my haunt. If you have another idea other than I listed please let me know. I figure once I know what I'm using the prop for than I can place the arm/hands in the proper position. Also does the prop look like a boy or a girl? 
Here are some pictures:


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looks like a stalker to me


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I have to say he would make a great caretaker,or an undead sea captain.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm seeing "Demented Bag Lady" here I'd give her a grocery cart full of body parts.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

This is just such a hard one!! At first glance (which is sometimes all you get on Halloween night) 

Hat = Sea Captain
Hair = Evil Witch
Chin and Facial Features = Caretaker
Coat + Hair = Crazy Bag Lady

Haha, sounds like an all around multi tasker to me!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

So far they are pretty good ideas. She does look like a stalker but I want her to do more than just stand there. She also does look like a sea captain, but I don't do pirate themes. So far its between caretaker or Demented Bag Lady. I think the idea of the grocery cart full of body parts are excellent, especially for my bloody gory props I have. LOL Dixie  Maybe she can set up my haunt this year than.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

*You can send her to my house*. LOL. Have her with an outstretched arm with a recording of "here kitty, kitty, kitty, kitty", than have a lion roar recording play from the shrubs with a rustling of the branches with an aircylinder movement.
Sounds simple enough! Just an idea.
Looks good.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

She looks like a bag lady. I'd have her standing with a shopping cart....among several mangy cats.....roaming around and brushing up to her leg. Meanwhile, have her gnawing on a dead cat.

lol. Okay..if not that...I'd go with the sea captain. That is...if you aren't going to have her singing Joe Cocker's version of Come Together.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Darkmaster said:


> *You can send her to my house*. LOL. Have her with an outstretched arm with a recording of "here kitty, kitty, kitty, kitty", than have a lion roar recording play from the shrubs with a rustling of the branches with an aircylinder movement.
> Sounds simple enough! Just an idea.
> Looks good.


Hmmm...are you hitting on my bag/cat lady? I'm sure she hasn't had a date in awhile. I'm thinking Bag Lady w/shopping cart or cat lady, but I already decided to make my puking granny back into a cat lady so I already have a prop like that. 
Darklore I was watching the Joe Cocker video and she looks like the first guy that was dressed as a bum with short hair. That wasn't Joe Cocker was it?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm seeing "Demented Bag Lady" here I'd give her a grocery cart full of body parts.


That's just what I was thinking Roxy. She needs a shopping cart.  Body parts in the cart would be perfect.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok I just talked my neighbor who works at flea markets and he can get a hold of a small shopping cart. I am going to use Roxy's idea and have her standing by a shopping cart with body parts in it. I am also going to use some of the ideas from people that were in chat last night. They suggested I have her holding a sign, but my idea for the saying on the sign would be, "Will Work For Body Parts". Let me know if that would be good? Also thanks for everyone helping me with this project. Also thanks for your idea Roxy. I think your mind is starting to get warped like mine.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Joiseygal said:


> Also thanks for your idea Roxy. I think your mind is starting to get warped like mine.


"Great minds"...what can I say?


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

I'd set her up at a bus stop and hide in the bushes and watch the busdriver try to help her!!!!

excellent work!


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

She could be feeding birds sitting on a bench and make her pop up to greet everyone ?!?!


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

I love it! This will look so cool once you got the sign, the body parts and the cart! Nice creepy looking old lady! Hope you update with a pic once you have it all put together!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

MotelSixx said:


> I'd set her up at a bus stop and hide in the bushes and watch the busdriver try to help her!!!!
> 
> excellent work!


LOL..actually I have a bus stop right in front of my house. Hmmmm.....

Thanks Kaoru and yes I will give you updated pictures when it is complete. Not sure how long it will take my neighbor to get the cart, but I think I gave him enough time from now until Halloween.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Love the shopping cart idea!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

How about a creepy ol dead child care lady surrounded by zombie kids or skeletal kids?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I vote for bag lady with cart and body parts.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I was thinking of one of those cat-hoarding old ladies....only instead of cats, she could have rats.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

She really dose need a shopping cart, perhaps with something dripping from it. Throw a weasel ball in a bag in the cart. It really doesn't matter those little kids are going to see her for the next week. Every time they close their eyes. Next year you should put a live actor in that outfit. If she doesn't move this year, when she does next year. Somebody ain't gonna be happy.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Joiseygal said:


> Hmmm...are you hitting on my bag/cat lady? I'm sure she hasn't had a date in awhile. I'm thinking Bag Lady w/shopping cart or cat lady, but I already decided to make my puking granny back into a cat lady so I already have a prop like that.
> Darklore I was watching the Joe Cocker video and she looks like the first guy that was dressed as a bum with short hair. That wasn't Joe Cocker was it?


Yes...that's the Joe Cocker I was referring to. I say...that's...because the other two guys in that video are also Joe Cocker.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

I like the bag lady with grocery cart and rats covering the body parts in the cart and all over her. Ooooooo, gross!!!! I LOVE it!!

BTW, nice work on the prop itself!!


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

The Watcher said:


> She really dose need a shopping cart, perhaps with something dripping from it. Throw a weasel ball in a bag in the cart. It really doesn't matter those little kids are going to see her for the next week. Every time they close their eyes. Next year you should put a live actor in that outfit. If she doesn't move this year, when she does next year. Somebody ain't gonna be happy.


You could always put her in a corner where the Tot's couldn't see her until they got to a certain point... Put her on wheels and some body parts in her bag... Roll her up to the TOT's just as they turn away... Not expecting her and Oh Sheesh! Where the hellO did she come from!? The weasle is a great touch with some dried bones clanking together in the bag.

She has to bemuttering something under her breath...


----------

